# 375/475 Field Communicator



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Welcome aboard....:thumbup:


----------



## psgama (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks partner


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

The 375s were junk compared to the 275 and 475. I was glad when someone lost ours at work. That thing was slow and liked to lock up a lot. I didn't think the 475 was very robust for what it cost either. They tried to cram so much technology into them but you didn't need it for doing maintenance. 

I have also used a Mirriam(I think that was the name) Hart communicator. It would have been better if it had the right dds' in it. It booted fastest of all.

We didn't have to send ours in a couple of years ago(I have left that company and now don't do much instrumentation) but I can see why they started doing it. The os updates they kept doing to out 375 would always screw it up. There were way to many glitches even when using them to talk to emmerson products that is was just ridiculous at times. You had to remember certain things that you couldn't let it do automatically or it would lock up.

I still can believe that they make the things that huge when you could stuff all the things that it does into a cell phone and still have tons of room to spare.


----------



## Genesis98 (Jan 11, 2011)

Love my 275 and my 475. I also use HART modems for for some of my device set ups and calibrations with Pactware when it is easier or more userfriendly. Especially Guided Wave Radar installations.

I traded a second broken 275 in for a discount on my 475 came with 3 years of Easy Upgrade and I think $1500 off the price. 

A little underhanded for sure, but a lot of people had not gone and gotten the SD card upgrade yet so a lot of the upgrades require that before anything can be done. Definately a pain in the ass for the average Joe Contractor.


----------



## psgama (Oct 26, 2015)

My Setup is a 475 Field Communicator and a Microflex Hart Modem. I used to Run a 375, but I sold it after I purchased my 475. The color screen on the 475 is nice.

I have quite a bit of experience working on the 375 and 475 and keeping the DDs up to date.

I Run Endress & Hauser Field Care and DeviceCare for any DTM laptop work rather than Pactware, as it is more robust, and seems to be less buggy to me. Then of course all the other programs you need as an Industrial Contractor. But the communicator sure beats trying to find the proper DTM to run on the laptop most days.


----------



## kiran (Jan 16, 2017)

*HART375 Field communicator problem*

HART application is not showing on display when entering into Hart application with 375 field communicator. I thought application is running back ground because when I press the power ON/OFF button, it is showing a message " OFF key disabled, you must exit application". All other functions like display contrast, touch response, etc., are working normal. Flash card behind battery is removed and inserted back, but didn't get any solution. Please give possible solutions to get rid on this problem. It is not licensed for up gradation.


----------



## psgama (Oct 26, 2015)

What system software version? You can try a RE-flash of the system software, that generally fixes most things.

Plug the communicator in and start up the communicator. Go to about. Select RE-flash. Allow it to go through the re-flash process. If that doesn't work, attempt a re-image.

If that still doesn't work, you may have a buggy version of the system software installed. (V3.9) is the newest as of today.

Let me know how you make out.


----------

